# RQ - AKHB



## Caiden52 (9 Jan 2014)

I was looking at requirements for AVN and came across these ones.  What are they exactly?  Is RQ the airforce's SQ?  And is AKHB like your QL3 training?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Jan 2014)

AKHB is the "course competency" for the RQ AVN Tech Journeyman (Cpl) course.


----------



## Caiden52 (11 Jan 2014)

So what does that mean?  Say you were starting in basic, what is the process to go through and complete that course.  Like a time line, how long does it usually take?  Thanks.


----------

